
Anti-vax parents sue to keep unvaccinated kids in school during outbreak - Ultramanoid
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/03/anti-vax-parents-sue-to-keep-unvaccinated-kids-in-school-during-outbreak/
======
nydel
moderating anti-science[1] content on a public access system is becoming more
of a problem for me each day. it is less than encouraging to see these people
lawyering! how i struggle to understand the point of view of someone who seeks
to spread unsourced[2] material.

[1] as "pro-disease" [2] as "content presenting itself as layperson news on
peer-reviewed science, when not only is there no peer, there's no scientist"

~~~
Ultramanoid
'How about counter-suing them for attempted murder.' \-- says one of the top
comments on Ars. 400+ of them at the moment, by the way.

Amazing that it has come to this.

